# Shurketch with limits on snapper and Mingo plus others



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Left Sherman Cove as usual, but without our official photographer. He was suppose to show, but didn't. We missed you John........the fish were there waiting on you! We again had Red and Black Snapper high in the water column where we could see them, but they seemed to be more skiddish than before. Had no trouble limiting out quickly on Reds, but the Blacks wouldn't cooperate very well. Skip caught three and that was it. Got many short Trigger and managed to keep one. It's hard to believe so many 14 inch Trigger are being caught.......not by us! Had a crew bring in a bunch of 12 inchers last week with the guys thinking they were legal.........be careful! Caught more than our share of small sharks............

Had Capt Archie and the "Happy Pappy" go out with us with Frank and Dennis on board. They limited out on snapper and went in early. Less than two weeks and the endangered species will again go into protection where they can really overproduce. Guess it is back to the edge for the "Shurketch" crew.

Enjoy the pictures by our second-in-command photographer.......Bill. Good job Bill!










Beautiful sky early in the morning










This scene never grows old with us.........means we are in for another adventure!










Looking for bait, but none in sight










Sunrise over Pensacola Beach










Archie and crew










Skip with AJ who fought like a shark??










Bill with triple mingo.......limited out quickly......got some nice ones, but not like the edge!










Two fishing machines...haha Check the smooth water out!










Black Snapper on his way up










Skip with a nice Black Snapper










Skip with his AJ............he was a catching machine today!










Gonna miss those snapper...............










Now the work begins...............Another fantastic day on the Gulf of Mexico!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job guys! those are some good eats right there...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post and awesome pics, the gulf looks like a sheet of glass, congrats on another great trip. :clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!:clap


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice catch ... :clap:clap...Nice pics...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i sure wouldnt mind a hoss black snapper like those


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice mess of fish for sure.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

NICE!!!!! :clap Looks like the change in Ed's shorts didn't hurt. 

Or was he wearing them under the new ones!!!! :nonono :letsdrink


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We've had a lot of laughs over the shorts................they have been destroyed, but I warned the guys about my pink shirt.......haha Don't think they know what to expect next other than we will catch fish............life is good........as Doug, our drinking buddy, says......If you can't have fun, stay at home................Ed


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great pics, looks like a fine day of fishing.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

ANOTHER great job Shur Ketch! It sure looked beautiful out there. As usual, Skip is in ALL the pictures (if ya catch all the fish, guess that's how it works!). Nice Black, Skip. Bill, beautiful pics. Looked like a great day by all...:letsdrink

Ed, sent ya a PM about my AWOL :doh


----------

